

Learning to Execute - brandonb
http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.4615

======
nl
Wow.

The progress of DLNs amazes me. The recent Ng et al. _Zero-shot learning
through cross-modal transfer_ [1] paper showed how a DLN could be taught to
recognise classes of objects in images (cats vs trucks vs mice etc), then
taught from non-image data about other classes (ie, "reading text") and then
could distinguish between cats and dogs.

Now this shows a DLN can learn to program.

They say that technology means long-term change is usually great than expected
while short term change seems slower. Right now the short term change seems
damn fast to me.

[1]
[http://scholar.google.com.au/scholar?cluster=143306265984748...](http://scholar.google.com.au/scholar?cluster=14330626598474812204&hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&sciodt=0,5)

